# New Gaming PC Build



## ninetalabnak (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello, I am looking forward to building my own PC but I don't know what to get. I just need help looking for good things to put into my build. (don't worry about money). Thanks! I will show you my build after I am done


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

We have done all the work for you :smile:. Check out our build guide here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2014-a-668661.html


----------



## ninetalabnak (Aug 12, 2014)

hmm, I'm looking towards the $1000 build but will I be able to replace the Intel Core i5-4670K Haswell 3.4GHz LGA 1150 with the Intel Core i7-4770K Haswell 3.5GHz LGA 1150 processor instead? Sorry, this is my first time building a PC and i want professional advice before building.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

There's no reason to do that. Unless you plan on doing some heavy, multitasking or plan on overclocking you will not be able to reach the power of that i7.


----------



## ninetalabnak (Aug 12, 2014)

I am also looking for some quality accessories. (mouse, keyboard, headset, etc)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

My recommendations:

G402 Hyperion Fury FPS Gaming Mouse - Logitech

G430 7.1 Surround Sound Gaming Headset - Logitech

Gaming Keyboard - G105 - Logitech


----------



## ninetalabnak (Aug 12, 2014)

I've actually changed my mind and I am now going for the $1.6k build.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Okay, you should be okay with the $1K but that is up to you.


----------



## ninetalabnak (Aug 12, 2014)

sorry, we are just about done buying all the parts but will we need a sound card?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Unless you work in the music or sound industry, you won't be able to tell the difference from onboard sound and a dedicated sound card.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

My son uses a soundblaster Audigy 2, (internally though he does have some external monsters) which I have to say is fantastic (yes he does pro music recording) .

I use an asus xonar (I find it has more features which I use in podcasting) also a fantastic card. However I agree with Panther, unless you have money burning a hole in your pocket, want bragging rights, or need it for the 'sound industry' a waste of money.


----------



## ninetalabnak (Aug 12, 2014)

ok, I'm still confused on how the sound will work(first time building my own pc) and is there a guide on how to put this together?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Your motherboard will have a sound module and jacks for speakers and other devices. It also will have an internal header so that you can plug in the case's front-panel headphone and microphone jacks. With your motherboard you will get a driver disk but with Windows 8.1 you may not even have to use it as the OS does a pretty good job of detecting hardware and installing drivers as needed (later, you might want to check that you have the most current driver by going to the manufacturer's website). Unless something happens to your onboard sound module you shouldn't need a sound card.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

There are video guides on Youtube showing step by step instructions on assembling a PC.
Any questions and there will be someone here to assist.


----------



## ninetalabnak (Aug 12, 2014)

okay, so with these components, will I be able to upgrade in the future? I was looking at the Titan Z, when I get the money to buy that.(might be an overkill)


----------



## ninetalabnak (Aug 12, 2014)

Dvd rom drive?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Unless you rent movies to play on your computer you won't use a DVD for much other than the occasional software install, and this is becoming less common with the online media distribution. However, you will need a DVD at least once, unless you download a purchased OS on another computer and burn it to a USB drive, to install your OS. DVD drives also are good insurance as you can boot from them in case your system needs repair, which is not always the case with USB drives. One brand of DVD drive is about as good as another. I've had Plextor, LG, Sony and Samsungs and they all have worked well. Unless you want a Blue Ray device for movie watching, a DVD drive will usually cost under $25.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Buying that GPU would be massive overkill. Your best bet is to stick with the build guide.

The $1.6K build case does not support a DVD drive. Therefore when you install Windows you will need to use a USB. This is easy as long as you have another PC around.

WinToFlash Turns Your Windows Installation DVD into a USB-Based Installer


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Then replace that case with no external bays with something more suitable.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

^^ ditto -- Why would anyone want to purchase a $120 mid-tower "Next Generation 5.25-less Design" case that allows for no 5.25" external drive bays, especially for a $1600 build?

While CDs and DVDs may be little used for some systems, they still are nice to have for troubleshooting, at least ripping, if not directly playing, your old music collection and also playing that movie you rented from RedBox. Not to mention that your Windows OS and many of the games you purchase will come primarily on DVD.

Also, there are other things that still are useful that fit into 5.25" external bays, such as card readers, fan controllers, handy little storage boxes, multimedia controllers, swappable hard drives, etc.


----------



## ninetalabnak (Aug 12, 2014)

ouch, this is going to be hard. The thing is, all the other computers in my house are iOS. Is there really no way to have a compatible CD ROM?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Seems like this is being made a lot more difficult than it should be. Those listings on the build page are only examples. Components were chosen from Newegg's listings in order to meet specific price points. Any of the individual components may be swapped out in order to meet the needs/wants of you, the client.

For instance, the i7-4770K may indeed be swapped into the $1K build (post #3). If you require a CD/DVD ROM drive, then the case shown in the $1.6K needs to be swapped out for another of your choosing and your choice of drive added to the list. 

Re sound cards: Personal choice. Modern motherboards have very good (not great) integrated audio chipsets which will usually meet the needs of most people. As with anything else, some users require (for whatever reason) higher quality audio than what the motherboard chipset can provide.


----------



## ninetalabnak (Aug 12, 2014)

*Chassis*: Corsair 350D
*Moterboard*: ASUS Gryphone Micro ATX
*Processor*: Intel i7 4770k (plan to do overclocking)
CPU Fan: N/A (still deciding)
*Memory*: Corsair 16GB 1866 MHz
*Graphics Card*: Dual EVGA Nvidia GeForce GTX 780s
*Hard Drive*: Samsung 840 Pro Series
*Power Supply*: 1050 Watt Corsair PSU
*Optical Drive:* ASUS Internal 24X SATA 
*Operating System*: Windows 7 Home Premium

Came up with this build?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Change the memory speed to 1600MHz.

Why are you buying two GTX 780s?? One is enough.

Change the PSU brand to XFX or Seasonic.


----------



## ninetalabnak (Aug 12, 2014)

*Chassis*: Corsair 350D
*Motherboard*: ASUS Gryphon Micro ATX
*Processor*: Intel i7 4770k (plan to do overclocking)
*CPU Cooler*:Corsair Hydro Series Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler H100i (been reading that water cooling is best for overclocked)
*Memory*: Corsair Vengeance (2x8)16GB 1600 MHz
*Graphics Card*: EVGA Nvidia GeForce GTX 780s
*Hard Drive*: Samsung 840 Pro Series
*Power Supply*: Seasonic SS-1050xm atx 
*Optical Drive*: ASUS Internal 24X SATA 
*Operating System*: Windows 7 Home Premium

Red = changed


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You did not change the memory speeds.

You understand you choose a Micro ATX motherboard correct?

A 750W PSU will be just fine. Seasonic or XFX 750W.

For the CPU cooler look at the NH-D15 by Noctua.


----------



## ninetalabnak (Aug 12, 2014)

was still editing* but I want 1050w for overclocking, maybe? I feel safer with extra power.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Water cooling offers no extra cooling over standard air. You run the risk of leaks. Stick with air cooling.

You do not need the extra power, I see no reason to spend that much money for power you will not need or use. A 750W is enough.


----------



## ninetalabnak (Aug 12, 2014)

*Chassis*: Corsair 350D
*Motherboard*: ASUS Gryphon Micro ATX <--- not sure about this
*Processor*: Intel i7 4770k (plan to do overclocking)
*CPU Cooler*: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO - CPU Cooler with 120mm PWM Fan
*Memory*: Corsair Vengeance (2x8)16GB 1600 MHz
*Graphics Card*: EVGA Nvidia GeForce GTX 780s
*Hard Drive*: Samsung 840 Pro Series
*Power Supply*:XFX PRO 750W Black Edition Single Rail Power Supply with Full Modular Cables ATX 750 Energy Star Certified Power Supply
*Optical Drive*: ASUS Internal 24X SATA 
*Operating System*: Windows 7 Home Premium

?


----------



## ninetalabnak (Aug 12, 2014)

The total is about $1664.59 at the moment.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Change the motherboard to a Asus Z97-A PRO. I don't think you're looking for a micro-atx


----------



## ninetalabnak (Aug 12, 2014)

*Chassis*: Corsair 350D
*Motherboard*: ASUS MAXIMUS VII HERO ATX DDR3 2600 LGA 1150 Motherboard
*Processor*: Intel i7 4770k (plan to do overclocking)
*CPU Cooler*: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO - CPU Cooler with 120mm PWM Fan
*Memory*: Corsair Vengeance (2x8)16GB 1600 MHz
*Graphics Card*: EVGA Nvidia GeForce GTX 780s
*Hard Drive*: Samsung 840 Pro Series
*Power Supply*:XFX PRO 750W Black Edition Single Rail Power Supply with Full Modular Cables ATX 750 Energy Star Certified Power Supply
*Optical Drive*: ASUS Internal 24X SATA 
*Operating System*: Windows 7 Home Premium
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Subtotal*: $1563.88
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Headset*:Logitech G430 Surround Sound Gaming Headset
*Mouse*:Logitech G502 Proteus Core Tuneable Gaming Mouse 
*Keyboard*:Steelseries Apex Gaming Keyboard
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Subtotal*:$259.97
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Grand*: $1823.85


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Stick to Liquid cooling if that is what you want, also there is nothing wrong with the mATX Gryphon Motherboard, the Corsair PSU, and 1866MHz Ram.
I believe the idea is you wanted advice, not to be told what someone else would build. :smile:


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I'd recommend selecting RAM that's on the QVL for your motherboard choice if possible for ensured compatibility.

If you are seriously considering using two video cards in SLI, now or in the future, then I'd go with an 850 W PSU. If you are _really_ serious about overclocking as well, then up that to a thousand watt unit. However, before spending the additional money, first see if a single card suits your needs. Note that with a single monitor there is probably no need to use two video cards. However, if you are going to be doing some serious hi-resolution gaming on three monitors then SLI is probably appropriate. Note that your video cards will run hotter in SLI and your system will be nosier, even at idle.

I'd use Windows 8.1 rather than Windows 7 Home Premium. Windows 8.1 has native support for SSDs and, in my experience, boots faster and crashes less than Windows 7. Also, it will probably be less expensive to upgrade to Windows 9 (perhaps even free if rumor is correct) when that OS comes out.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Panther063 said:


> Stick to Liquid cooling if that is what you want, also there is nothing wrong with the mATX Gryphon Motherboard, the Corsair PSU, and 1866MHz Ram.
> I believe the idea is you wanted advice, not to be told what someone else would build. :smile:


Over paying for parts that are either not needed or not worth the money is not something he would want to do either.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Over paying for parts that are either not needed or not worth the money is not something he would want to do either.


I understand that, then advising where he can purchase the parts he wants at the right price would be the better option.
I wouldn't be happy if my partner went out to buy a Porsche and got talked into a VW instead, just because they both do a similar job.
Each has a specific purpose and different market.


----------



## ninetalabnak (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks for the help


----------



## ninetalabnak (Aug 12, 2014)

*Chassis*: Corsair 350D
*Motherboard*: ASUS MAXIMUS VII HERO ATX DDR3 2600 LGA 1150 Motherboard
*Processor:* Intel i7 4770k (plan to do overclocking)
*CPU Cooler*: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO - CPU Cooler with 120mm PWM Fan
*Memory*: Corsair Vengeance (2x8)16GB 1600 MHz
*Graphics Card*: EVGA Nvidia GeForce GTX 780s
*Hard Drive*: Samsung 840 Pro Series
*Power Supply*:XFX PRO 750W Black Edition Single Rail Power Supply with Full Modular Cables ATX 750 Energy Star Certified Power Supply
*Optical Drive*: ASUS Internal 24X SATA 
*Operating System*: Windows 7 Home Premium

OR

*Case*: Obsidian Series 750D
CPU: Intel Core i7-4930K
*CPU Cooler*: Hydro Series H110
*Motherboard*: ASUS P9X79 PRO
*GPU*: 2x Gigabyte WindForce 3 Radeon R9 280X
*SSD*: Neutron Series GTX 240GB
*Memory*: Vengeance Pro 64GB (8x8GB) 2400MHz Memory Kit for Ivy Bridge
*PSU*: AX1200i Digital ATX Power Supply
*Extras*: Corsair Link Lighting and Cooling Kit, 2x AF120 Quiet Edition

This may seem like absolute overkill, and that’s probably because it is.
I like to play maximum settings on games like Minecraft, BF4, and Smite.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

What is it that you are asking? 

Both will play your games at max/ultra. The second would be the stronger PC by far.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I am not confused. Why are you posting a second build?

What's wrong with the first one? The one we have been working on will be fine to use for gaming for many years.


----------

